# XBox 360 Sci-fi FPS



## Fruitloop (Aug 10, 2009)

Fuck me I've bought some crap recently. So much so that my 360 has been sitting unused apart from Mirror's Edge, which was not my usual kind of thing, but wicked fun nonetheless.

Is there a drought of good ones, or have I just been making poor purchasing decisions?


----------



## Kanda (Aug 10, 2009)

Always a drought in summer.


----------



## Fruitloop (Aug 10, 2009)

Wouldn't mind an older one - that way I can pick up a pre-owned cheap


----------



## Final (Aug 10, 2009)

http://uk.gamespot.com/games.html?p...s&type=games&mode=top&sort=views&sortdir=asc#


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 10, 2009)

Fruitloop said:


> Wouldn't mind an older one - that way I can pick up a pre-owned cheap



'dead space' comes highly recomended!


----------



## Sunray (Aug 10, 2009)

Half life 2, the orange box is pretty decent a package.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 10, 2009)

If only to play the excellent Team Fortress 2.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 10, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Always a drought in summer.




Yup...

Bioshock and COD4 are the best FPS on the system.

Neither are true Sci-Fi though.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 10, 2009)

For shame there are so few decent SF FPS games. Where is my Battlefront 3?


----------



## Sunray (Aug 11, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Yup...
> 
> Bioshock and COD4 are the best FPS on the system.
> 
> Neither are true Sci-Fi though.



Not quite sure how you wouldn't count Bioshock in the Sci-fi category.  Unless of course genetically altering the population of an undersea colony is common place round your way.


----------



## Boycey (Aug 11, 2009)

halo 3 eats bioshock for breakfast IMO.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 11, 2009)

Agreed.


----------



## Corax (Aug 11, 2009)

Bioshock FTW.  I like the......




...suspense.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 11, 2009)

You mean boredom punctuated with inane set pieces...?


----------



## The Groke (Aug 11, 2009)

Boycey said:


> halo 3 eats bioshock for breakfast IMO.





Kid_Eternity said:


> Agreed.




Bleh.

The Halo series is overrated dogfuck.

A passable multiplayer FPS only if you are stuck without a PC and an utterly turgid single player experience.

I guarantee you if it had come out on the PC _first_, it would have been barely a footnote in the history of faceless, unremarkable FPSs.

It's saving grace was that it was the first decent _console_ FPS of that generation to offer an online multiplayer mode which didn't reek.

After that, the fanboys have seen to it's longevity, but it is an unimaginative and sterile gaming experience.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 11, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Not quite sure how you wouldn't count Bioshock in the Sci-fi category.  Unless of course genetically altering the population of an undersea colony is common place round your way.



I said not _true_ sci-fi.

'tis more fantasy/steam-punk IMO given the time period of it's settings.


But fine - I am being slightly pedantic.


----------



## Corax (Aug 11, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You mean boredom punctuated with inane set pieces...?



No, I love the music, the lighting, the plot, the setting, the voice acting, the lot.

Thing is though, I'm actually quite crap at console games, so I can imagine it being a bit unchallenging if you're better.

For me, I find most other FPS 'boring', because I just keep getting fragged.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 11, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Bleh.
> 
> The Halo series is overrated dogfuck.
> 
> ...



Agreed. Halo sucks.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 11, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Bleh.
> 
> The Halo series is overrated dogfuck.
> 
> ...



I disagree. 

There are far worse games out there, your withering description does not do justice to a fairly well presented and executed FPS.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 11, 2009)

Nothing on the release schedule before Final Fantasy XIII in late 2010 that's got me all that excited tbh. Fifa 09 it is.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 11, 2009)

Have none of you fucktards ever heard of a game called Mass Effect, sure it's not strictly a fps but it's combat is solid and the main story line is fucking awesome, you can pick it up cheap as chips pre owned too.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 11, 2009)

also Bioshock is a much better game than Halo 3 in terms of story, setting, mood and style but if you are a first person shooter purist Halo 3 wins on it's action, not to mention the multiplayer.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 12, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Have none of you fucktards ever heard of a game called Mass Effect, .



Great game.

Had the OP requested a Sci-Fi action RPG, it would have been top of my list.

Hell, if he has requested an RPG. Or "A great game for the XBox 360" it would have been an easy recommendation too.


Given however that the OP wanted an FPS however...


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 12, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You mean boredom punctuated with inane set pieces...?




You are such an anus about computer games.


----------



## Fruitloop (Aug 13, 2009)

Boycey said:


> halo 3 eats bioshock for breakfast IMO.



I hated bioshock. I could see why other people liked it, but it just couldn't hold my attention.


----------



## Fruitloop (Aug 13, 2009)

Will have to get dead space and the orange box, 'cos I never did finish HL2.

Cheers people.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 13, 2009)

Left 4 Dead on the xbox is good fun


----------

